# A few new ones



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Just got a set of macro extension tubes. Shot on the cheap ($15 lens on the $25 tubes using a ring flash I picked up for $5.) I need to get a focusing rail so I might have to spend some more. In case you're wondering, the ring is worth a bit more... :whistling:












A beautiful day for a walk yesterday so I decided to head out to the lighthouses that symbolize our little town. This is looking back at the Inner Light from the breakwater that leads to the Outer Light.











Hope you like them.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Those extension-tubes certainly get the faceting detail on that ring nicely, and without any 'flash-glare' too.

I love the wave and light patterning on #2, excellent shots


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Great job on the ring!!! 

I love the lighthouse!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice work on the pics and especially nice work on the gear pickups for small $$$$


----------

